# Fallas y mejoras a fuente conmutada



## blanko001 (Jul 31, 2012)

Decidí montar una fuente conmutada para aprender sobre su funcionamiento y poderla aplicar en un proyecto de iluminación con leds de potencia (varios de 1w). Destapé un aparato de tv satelital y retiré los componentes que necesitaba, y mediante la hoja de datos del controlador monté el circuito en el protoboard, indicandome una salida de 16.8 voltios, aveces subia hasta 20V y regresaba a unos 16V. La dejé funcionando unos 7 minutos y estalló el capacitor de salida (2200uF - 35V); también se quemaron 2 resistencias de 150 ohm que van al optoacoplador no tenía a la mano el par de capacitores de 560uF, ni el de 220uF conectados a la salida, tampoco la bobina de 3.3uH, mucho menos el diodo MBR1060, pero consulté que era un diodo schottky y lo reemplacé por el F06C20C de una fuente de PC. Aparte de que me indiquen si tengo un error en los cambios que hice, me gustaría conocer la función que cumple el optoacoplador en este tipo de circuitos.

PD: El esquema electronico no es de mi autoría, extraido de la hoja de datos del TOP245PN


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2012)

El opto realimenta al circuito , informa sobre la tensión de salida para corregirla.

Ponele una resistencia de 220 Ohms 1 Watt como carga a ver si mejora.

Saludos !


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 31, 2012)

R6 y R8 (ambas de 150 ohm) están totalmente quemadas, será que debí usar de mas watt? utilicé de 1/4W.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2012)

El zener de 10 Vz seguro está al reves o en corto

El díodo D8 es rápido ? porque si exploto el capacitor , o te pasaste de tension o el díodo en corto


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 31, 2012)

Actualmente estoy utilizando como D8 el SR510 que le quité a una fuente conmutada de un TV LCD con la pantalla rota por un accidente hogareño jejeje. El SR510 soporta 5 amperios, el aconsejado en el diagrama (MBR1060) es de 10 amperios. Pero, en teoría debería funcionar, necesito saber si el que tengo actualmente podría rectificar a altas frecuencias.

PD: Son necesarios los dos capacitores en paralelo (c10 y c11) de la salida? o puedo utilizar uno solo de unos 1000uf o 2200uf a mas de 35V porque ignoro la relación de voltaje del transformador. o eso lo regula el optoacoplador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2012)

Googlealo                                             !


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 1, 2012)

Una pregunta, en este tipo de fuentes también vale el número de espiras de los transformadores? es decir si le doy mas espiras al secundario tendré mas voltaje? o esto estará regulado por la información del optoacoplador hacia el circuito de control? si desconecto el opto se puede quemar el integrado?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 1, 2012)

Amigo blanko001, si aumentas la cantidad de espiras como comentas, la realimentacion de la fuente se ajustara a la que posee, es decir no tendras mayor tension en su salida, pero, los picos seran de mayor amplitud, dañando por empezar los condensadores electroliticos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2012)

Por ejemplo , para aumentar la tensión , deberás recalcular las espiras del primer bobinado secundario y además cambiar el Zener proporcionalmente 

Saludos !


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 1, 2012)

En los diagramas se observa un punto en cada bobina del transformador, ¿este punto indica la fase o algo así? si es así, como podría yo encontrar este pin en un transformador que no encuentro referencia alguna en toda la web. Además hay algún problema en equivocarme por ejemplo en poner el diodo rectificador en uno u otro de los dos polos de cada bobina?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2012)

El punto indica la fase , marca el comienzo de cada bobina.

Para encontrar la fase de un bobinado , se pone en serie con otro , si las tensiones se suman , está en fase , si se restan , en contrafase.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 2, 2012)

Hallé un nuevo diagrama en un foro asiático, donde aparece ya con unas correcciones (en color rojo) monté el circuito en el protoboard con el transformador que tenía a la mano (sin tener en cuenta el número de espiras que especifican en el diagrama), yo calculaba que la salida eran unos 5 voltios debido a que parece alimentar un puerto USB. Para mi sorpresa! mi fuente alcanza 4.8 voltios, me parece muy bien sabiendo que las resistencias que utilicé son al 5% y el transformador no era el indicado. También supongo que influye mucho lo que le "dice" el optoacoplador a el circuito de control. 
Ahora quiero construir el transformador con el número de espiras que me indican, pero solo tengo uno pequeñito de una "lámpara ahorradora" y un par de toroides de una fuente ATX. Creo que la pregunta está de mas pero ¿puedo hacerlo en un toroide? solo lo pregunto porque nunca había trabajado con frecuencias de fuentes conmutadas. También sé que el toroide evita mejor las perdidas del flujo magnético.

Además me gustaría saber si puedo poner un devanado adicional para recibir la tensión que necesito; unos 21V? Adjunto imagen de mis núcleos y página del diagrama.http://bbs.dianyuan.com/topic/687093


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2012)

El problema no radica en la forma , sino en el material del nucleo.

Lo que te conviene es desarmar los transformadores de las fuentes de PC , se los hierve en agua 5' y se desarman solos sin romperse

Fijate aqui las *SMPT* :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/

Saludos !


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 2, 2012)

Ya me conseguí un transformador de una fuente que tenía tirada y olvidada, mañana lo desarmaré a ver que tal. Mientras tanto bobiné un toroide, lo hice porque eran de ferrita y de este material también son los transformadores de las fuentes de PC. Puse cinta de papel, marcando con un punto el comienzo, para llamarlo fase; Enrollé 68 espiras, luego hice la de 8 que alimenta el transistor del optoacoplador, luego 2 espiras con alambre mas grueso... marcando cada fase y funcionó, medí exactamente 4.8V como el transformador. Entonces me decidí enrollar unas 6 espiras en un bobinado adicional y obtuve 21.8 voltios. Ahora la pregunta del millón... ¿A la salida puedo ponerle un LM317 en modo regulador de corriente, no regulador de voltaje. Sin recargar el resto del circuito y que se queme?

PD: Adjunto fotografía con la fuente funcionando en un protoboard (lamento el desorden) y marcando los 21.8V DC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2012)

Te comento , *ferrita* no es lo mismo que *polvo de hierro* , aunque se vean idénticos.

Los fabricantes los identifican por colores.

Si funciona , funciona , y hasta que no le pidas la corriente no lo sabrás , a probar que así se aprende  

Saludos !


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 4, 2012)

Holas!. Sin importar la relación de espiras del transformador puedo variar el voltaje de salida mediante el zener, es decir, tomo como referencia que la tensión entre el ánodo de la fuente y el cátodo del LED infrarrojo (del optoacoplador) sean unos 2V entonces: Si deseo una salida de 12 voltios reemplazo el zener por uno de un valor de 10V; si deseo 30 voltios entonces (30V-2V=28V) reemplazo por el zener respectivo de 28 voltios. La idea es poner un zener de 2V por debajo del voltaje que deseo. (ya entendí la función del opto)

En el datasheet del TOP245PN se habla de una salida de 12V a 2.5A, es decir 30W. Por la ley de Watt sé que si aumento el potencial disminuye la corriente... es decir podría tener 15V a 2A, 30V a 1A... etc. ¿correcto?.

Entre otras cosas... ya sé como funciona la mitad del IC, 'tengo el potencial en mis manos'; he leído el datasheet y mediante el pin (M) puedo controlar la corriente... incluso hay una gráfica muy intuitiva; el detalle es que no sé si ésta corriente es a la salida de la fuente como tal... o solo la corriente que puede circular a través del transistor interno del chip. Seguiré ensayando en estos días si puedo controlar la corriente de salida a un voltaje deseado sin utilizar reguladores como el LM317 o LM350. Que es lo ideal para mi proyecto de leds.

PD: Adjunto el diagrama de la resistencia que controla la corriente y su respectiva gráfica. Las imágenes no son de mi autoría; son de Power Integrations, inc.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 4, 2012)

Amigo, en un diseño de fuentes como la que utilizas, la relacion de transformacion esta calculada.
Como tu dices tienes un rango o margen para variar la tension de salida.
Pero si tu utilizas un transformador que puede entregar 50V. en su salida y la realimentacion la ajustas para que sean 2V.!!!. La fuente sin problemas te entregara la tension que pides. Peeero terminaras deteriorando los condensadores de filtrado en breve tiempo. Porque?
Pues porque los picos que aparecen en el secundario seran del valor para lo que fue calculado.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 4, 2012)

Buen dato Gudino. Entonces si es así ¿puedo calcular las espiras del secundario con la relación típica de (N1/N2 = V1/V2)? claro está que tomando como referencia el número de espiras del primario de un transformador que desarmé (88 espiras) y suponiendo que el voltaje de entrada es (120V*1.4141) = 170V


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola a todos, En este fin de semana estuve profundizando sobre el integrado TOP245PN que estoy utilizando en este proyecto de la fuente conmutada. Intenté leer la hoja de datos (no se mucho pero me defiendo con el inglés), entre otras cosas encontré que el IC funciona a 132KHz y posee un pin multifunción llamado [M], éste pin me permite ajustar el voltaje mínimo o máximo de entrada, además de ajustar la corriente y otras opciones... Pero aún no me parece específico si mediante la resistencia (RIL) conectada entré el pin (M) y el negativo de la entrada de voltaje estoy ajustando la corriente que debe entrar al integrado ó lo que sería mejor: La corriente de salida o producto final de toda la fuente como tal. Agradezco mucho la ayuda en este momento del proyecto. 

Adjunto la hoja de datos y haciendo énfasis en las páginas 11(hablan del pin M y sus posibles configuraciones), página 18(el diagrama de conexión) y página 41(gráficas de corriente vs la resistencia RIL).


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 7, 2012)

En la página oficial del IC que estoy utilizando (power integrations, inc) permite descargar un software gratuitamente (solo hay que registrarse y te envían el link de descarga al email). Es muy completo, puede uno definir voltajes de entrada, de salida, corriente de salida, tipo de transformador, tipo de circuito integrado. Te genera un numero de resultados, eficiencia, potencia... etc, te entrega el esquemático, los componentes, como fabricar las bobinas del transformador con su respectivo calibre.... y mil cosas más. No sé si las políticas de la empresa me permitan dejar aquí el software para su descarga, lo más posible es que no. Pero les facilito el link de la página oficial de descarga: http://www.powerint.com/design-support/pi-expert-design-software

En mi caso que necesitaba 18V a 1.05A para iluminar leds de potencia, decidí hacer la fuente de 19V para dar un poquito más de rendimiento. Adjundo pdf del diagrama que me facilitó el software.


----------

